# My handmade light box



## lateralus180 (Jul 22, 2011)

For the last year, I have kept an assortment of lights on a book shelf. My collection is growing rather large now, so I figured its time to find a better storage solution. I was looking around for ideas on how to store and transport lights. I really like plastic cases and otter boxes with foam inserts, but I like wood more! I drew up some plans for a storage box that will work now and in the future. Ideally, I will have two low profile boxes identical in size, with different compartment sizes to fit different sized lights, but the second box will be built at a later time. I have been working on the light box for the smaller of the bunch. 


The length is 10 1/2" and the width is 8 1/2"
The inside will be divided into 16 padded slots. 8 slots wide, 2 slots tall. Each slot will be 1" wide and 3 3/4" tall and 1" deep. This will separate all EDC sized lights.
The wood of choice is poplar, from Lowes. It was either poplar or oak, and I don't much like oak. Poplar has a green hue to it, but should look more like maple with dark stain.

I have yet to attach a bottom piece, a hinged lid, lay a grid of wood spacers, some felt, stain and varnish.

Here are the photos from today's work. I will add more tomorrow when the frame is built, and more Sunday when the stain and varnish is applied.








^ Materials





^ I notched the edges with a table saw for a deep, secure fit















^ I cut a 1/4" groove for the bottom piece





^ Can you see it yet?! Almost!






More photos tomorrow..when it's further in progress..!


----------



## lateralus180 (Jul 22, 2011)

Reserved..! :devil::devil:


----------



## kj2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## bnemmie (Jul 23, 2011)

Great start. I'm looking foward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking forward to finished product with Lights!!


----------



## 85 GT Kid (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow great idea and thats an awesome idea with the notches. Thats the nice thing with wood is you can do so much with it to make it look nice. Looking forward to seeing some progress pics :thumbsup:.


----------



## lateralus180 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the words. It's about halfway done now. I slotted the inside and cut the dividers. I still have to glue it together, and apply the finishes. I'll post photos later in the week when it's finished.


----------

